# Need LED's



## Rafsy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi..
My name is Rufus from India..
Read you r good with leds...
I work as a Dj and the ambience is pretty dark..
Could you pls tell me how do i make torch using leds ?
Thank you..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to interior Decorating, you might have better luck in this forum.


----------



## Rafsy (Apr 29, 2012)

..thanx will look there


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

I work in professional sound, and have found out that LED rope lights work great for lighting up mixing consoles and other AV equipment, but not giving so much light the user's eyes are washed out in a low-light environment. LED rope lights are available at most hardware stores


----------



## Kimberly Jones (Apr 11, 2012)

You can search LED websites that might be inspired or have a relatively products. My company has a lot of LED business customers , I saw their website has similar to say you those LED.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Kimberly Jones said:


> You can search LED websites that might be inspired or have a relatively products. My company has a lot of LED business customers , I saw their website has similar to say you those LED.


Your location says Dodge City, your IP comes back as UK, and your English says India or China.... sooooo, which is it?


----------

